# White Joints



## Stone (Mar 23, 2009)

I had some mortar joints on a cultured stone job turn white over the weekend. They were done a few days before and didn't freeze but got heavy rain and then freezing weather during the cure. When it warmed up a little bit they turned white. Mortar is type S. I have been doing this a long time and never had anything like this before. I am thinking that this is efflorescence and the joints will eventually come around. What do you other northern guys think?


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

Stone said:


> I had some mortar joints on a cultured stone job turn white over the weekend. They were done a few days before and didn't freeze *but got heavy rain and then freezing weather during the cure.* When it warmed up a little bit they turned white. Mortar is type S. I have been doing this a long time and never had anything like this before. I am thinking that this is efflorescence and the joints will eventually come around. What do you other northern guys think?


Sounds like the answer is in the question!
They may come around. Eventually. It's anybodies guess.

D.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Did you use premix or did you use your own recipe?

I've noticed that the veneer stone mix with the bonding agent in it tends to whiten up pretty quickly compared to regular bag mix.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

White Joints 
Stone

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Was looking at this trying to figure why it was important that joints had to be white. And they I saw the posters:laughing: nick......:laughing:


----------



## NJ Brickie (Jan 31, 2009)

Wash it. With a manufactured stone cleaner. Like this:
http://www.prosoco.com/ProductDetail.asp?ID={37E939D6-960C-43C1-9992-527B86E608D9}

If you do, you will have to wash the entire wall down though. The cleaners tend to alter the final appearance some.


----------



## Stone (Mar 23, 2009)

I used a type S with 16 shovels per bag and no admix. I normally would be using Acceguard 80 (a non chloride accellerator) by now but didn't on this job for a bunch of dumb reasons. I considered washing it but this is at the tail end of a fairly large job and I didn't really want to wash the whole thing. The house is months away from completion and if I can convince the homeowner and builder, I would like to wait and see.


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

As far as i know "Cultured Stone" by Corning doesn't recommend or warranty the use of acid, such as sure-clean 600 on their product.

For further reading...
http://www.contractortalk.com/f48/cleaning-manufactured-stone

D.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

MSC by ProSoCo is pretty mild, not a problem so long as instructions are followed, but as stated if you use it do not expect a manufacturers rep from your stone to do a jobsite visit.

I would let it ride, it won't hurt to wait.


----------



## NJ Brickie (Jan 31, 2009)

If you have plenty of time to wait and see, I would do that also. You might be fine.

Diamond-
I was not suggesting to use sure clean 600. I was suggesting to wash it with a manufactured stone detergent.


----------



## Stone (Mar 23, 2009)

NJ Brickie said:


> Wash it. With a manufactured stone cleaner. Like this:
> http://www.prosoco.com/ProductDetail.asp?ID={37E939D6-960C-43C1-9992-527B86E608D9}
> 
> If you do, you will have to wash the entire wall down though. The cleaners tend to alter the final appearance some.


My supplier checked with Prosoco today and for this problem they recommended their Light Duty Concrete Cleaner:

http://www.prosoco.com/ProductDetail.asp?ID={06D105EA-AB8C-4D4B-9485-4089FBA05346}

I am going to get a sample and test it when the weather allows.


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

NJ Brickie said:


> If you have plenty of time to wait and see, I would do that also. You might be fine.
> 
> Diamond-
> I was not suggesting to use sure clean 600. I was suggesting to wash it with a manufactured stone detergent.


Copy!

No disrespect intended. 

D.


----------



## NJ Brickie (Jan 31, 2009)

Diamond D. said:


> Copy!
> 
> No disrespect intended.
> 
> D.


None taken. Just didn't want the OP to use the wrong product.:thumbsup:


----------

